# Can I overclock my CPU



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

My specs-
Intel C2Quad Q8200 2.33Ghz
Intel DG41TY motherboard
2GB RAM kingston.


----------



## aj_2007 (Jun 5, 2007)

My BIOS has no overclocking options.
why??Is there any other way??


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I f your motherboard's bios has no option to overclock then you're out of luck

I wouldn't mind if you took a picture of the bios.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

You may still be able to use some software utility. But there's not guarantee it will work. You'd be better off getting a better board.


----------

